# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قريبـاً ][ تغاريد الفرح جـ6 ][ للرادود اباذر الحلواجي "مقاطع"

## القلب المرح

**





*قريبـاً* 
*][ تغاريد الفرح جـ6 ][* 
*للرادود اباذر الحلواجي* 
*"مقاطع"*





*المقاطع الصوتية .. الوصلة الأصيلة

**http://www.abather.net/news.php?action=view&newsid=1613*

*تنزيل المقطع
**http://www.abather.net/news.php?action=download&newsid=1613*

* اذا لم يعمل معك الرابط استخدم هذا الرابط الاحتياطي
**http://www.abather.net/latmeyat/ram/d35.ram*


*يتناول الإصدار جوانب من مولد وحياة الإمام الصادق (ع) يحتوي الإصدار على ثمان قصائد يتمحور غالبيتهم عن الإمام الصادق (ع) إما في مولده او في علمه وفكره ومذهبه .. الخ، وهناك قصائد اخرى بمواضيع مختلفة هذا بالإضافة إلى مولد الإمام الصادق (ع) بالطريقة البحرانية المعتادة في نهاية الإصدار.
**
**أفكار القصائد وشعراء الإصدار**: 
**
*
*1-** قصيدة (( يالله نفرح )) تدعوا للفرح ونسيان الأحزان والذهاب الى احتفال مولد الامام الصادق (ع) وخطاب للحضور والدعاء لهم بدوام السعادة ومدح في الإمام الصادق (ع). صاغ كلماتها الاستاذ حسن حبيل**.
**
*
*2-** قصيدة (( غرد الطير )) تتحدث عن تغاريد الفرح هلت في مولد الإمام الصادق(ع) وبهجة المولد لدى الموالين وأن الطيور تتغنى بولادته. صاغ كلماتها* *أحمد الستراوي

**
**3-** قصيدة (( إن شاء الله )) تتحدث عن شخص يتمنى أن يسافر للمدينة المنورة لزيارة النبي والزهراء وأئمة البقيع بما فيهم الإمام الصادق (ع) وعمات النبي والحمزة وأم البنين .. الخ صاغ كلماتها علي* *غريب.

**
**4-** قصيدة (( مهدي مهدي )) قصيدة ولائية عن الإمام المنتظر (عج)، تتحدث عن اشتياقنا إليه ومبايعتنا له، صاغ كلماتها* *عبد الطاهر الشهابي

**
**5-** قصيدة (( سبحان الباري )) تتحدث عن سر اجتماع مولد الإمام الصادق (ع) بمولد الرسول الاعظم (ص) حيث ان مولدهما في يوم 17 ربيع الأول. صاغ كلماتها* *حسين الحلواجي

**
**6-** قصيدة (( زينب أملنه )) تتغنى في مولد السيدة زينب عليها السلام، وتصف عظمتها وتهني أمير المؤمنين والزهراء بولادتها، صاغ كلماتها الأستاذ حسن حبيل**.

**
**7-** قصيدة (( امباركين )) للأعراس تتحدث عن زواج وزفاف النبي (ص) بالسيدة خديجة الكبرى. صاغ كلماتها عبد الطاهر الشهابي.

**
**8-** قصيدة (( الجعفرية )) تتحدث بافتخار وتباهي بالمذهب الجعفري والطائفة الشيعية ونسبتها للإمام الصادق (ع) وكيف أصبحت هذه الطائفة قوية بإعلامها وانتصاراتها وإشارة سريعة لأواخر الانتصارات الوعد الصادق. صاغ كلماتها علي* *غريب.*

*تحياتي لكم ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*** صور من جانب التسجيل ***



**
**
**
*

*
**
**

*تحياتي لكم بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*روووعه دائمآ أشرطة أباذر روووووعه* 
*مشكوووور أبو جمال>>>علشان مافشلكعالمقاطع الرائعه* 
*الله يوفقك أن شاء الله بحق محمد وآل محمد* 
*تحياتي...أختك* 
*نور الحوراء*

----------


## القلب المرح

*هه هالمره مافي فشيلة*
*لاشكر على واجب اختي*
*ويوفق الجميع ان شاء الله بحق اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكوووره خيووو امير على 
الجهود الطيبه تسلم ايدك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## القلب المرح

*لاشكر على واجب اخي عاشق الزهراء*
*يعطيك الله العافيه ع المرور*
*تحياتي*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكرو اخوي قلبو على النقل
حملت المقاطع روعة تسلم يدينك
بنتظار جديدك عزيزي
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــــنـــــــاري

----------


## القلب المرح

*لا شكر على واجب اخوي الناري* 
*الحمد لله عجبك الأصدار* 
*وانتظر قريبـاً الأصدار كامل* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه على التعقيب*

*تحياتي ..*

----------

